# First Injections



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

We see a lot of threads on here about "PIP." Generates a lot of anxiety for new guys. I remember it and I'm sure a lot of you guys do to. So the question I ask myself repeatedly is why on Earth are beginners always told to pin their glutes? 

Makes no sense to me. If you're running a typical beginner cycle of say test e at 500mg per week. Most test e is dosed at 250mg/ml.  So thats a 1mL injection twice per week.  Glutes are good if you need 2.5 to 3mL.  

I suggest that we change things. Start pushing the newbs to do delt injections first. For starters, you don't have to twist like a pretzel to do it.  The injection spot is more clearly defined and there is no chance of pinning your sciatic nerve.

What say you?


----------



## curls (Oct 7, 2012)

One shoulder is easy but the dominante one is hard to do at first.  Thighs I think are the easiest.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

curls said:


> One shoulder is easy but the dominante one is hard to do at first.  Thighs I think are the easiest.



I agree about quads as well, but thats just me. Seems like a 50/50 mix up for guys smashing into nerves and having all sorts of issues.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm glad I discovered shoulders. Was easiest to pin but I got PIP no matter where I pinned due to the gear I was using. I never tried quads and sort of regret it...but it's a mental game with legs...so many nerves. 

Shoulders > Glutes


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

Quads are my favorite even though sometimes I stick the needle in and my leg jumps and has kicked the needle back out more than once. It's weird shit. I also like to pin my right delt ... I get PIP in the left delt a lot so I don;t pin it as much .... lol, then the glutes followed by pecs.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 7, 2012)

I always suggest Delts first.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok so can we make it official SI policy then to recommend delts for noobs?


----------



## Georgia (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes because it is a pain in the ass (no pun intended) to do buttocks. Very discouraging and difficult. Have to have crossfit/olympic gymnast experience to do buttocks easily the first time


----------



## Lulu66 (Oct 7, 2012)

Idk, virgin muscle is going to pip regardless. I rather have pip in a glute then a shoulder. With the glute im still functional for the most part. A shoulder pip usually means a ded arm. But it is a lot easier to pin delts, specially for beginners.

Imo my favorite spot is the pecs. Never had a single issue at all and can take 3-4ml per side with no problem0.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 7, 2012)

Why not someone make a tutorial? That would be more helpful in the long run. Instead everyone just refers people to spot injections webpage. Which isn't much helpful and vague.

Why wouldn't someone highlight areas to avoid where particular nerves and veins are known to be at? As someone new to injection how the f... Are you suppose to know?

Like I said a tutorial more in depth photos (better explanation, no pp)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2012)

Superman said:


> Why not someone make a tutorial? That would be more helpful in the long run. Instead everyone just refers people to spot injections webpage. Which isn't much helpful and vague.
> 
> Why wouldn't someone highlight areas to avoid where particular nerves and veins are known to be at? As someone new to injection how the f... Are you suppose to know?
> 
> Like I said a tutorial more in depth photos (better explanation, no pp)



injecting is  no big deal bro as far as the veins and nerves it gonna happen..you will be fine


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2012)

FD pins his PP!


----------



## curls (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it is easier to watch someone do it first instead of just telling them.  Post up injecting videos, this one really helped me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQor40vf7lE


----------



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

Where would you put 4.5mls? I put it in one side of a gluteand to be honest, small pip, and almost healed.


----------



## curls (Oct 7, 2012)

If you are putting in 4-5mls you do not need first injection advice, at least I hope not.  That would be a stout fist pin.


----------



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wanted to know what ppl would do?


----------



## Jada (Oct 7, 2012)

Superman said:


> Why not someone make a tutorial? That would be more helpful in the long run. Instead everyone just refers people to spot injections webpage. Which isn't much helpful and vague.
> 
> Why wouldn't someone highlight areas to avoid where particular nerves and veins are known to be at? As someone new to injection how the f... Are you suppose to know?
> 
> Like I said a tutorial more in depth photos (better explanation, no pp)




i love to have a tutorial for our members, not a link a real tutorial with pics on our site


----------



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> i love to have a tutorial for our members, not a link a real tutorial with pics on our site



You just want youtube vids of members glutes


----------



## Jada (Oct 7, 2012)

lmfao minister:x


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

I would rather pin 2.25 ml twice in two locations than pin 4.5 mg in one push and in one location. 

Pinning 4.5ml means using a 5cc syringe and to push it you have to have some very thin oil or a garden hose for a needle and a cock-strong thumb. Fuck that.

3ml syringes,
Vette


----------



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

has anyone actually done it? or regularly does it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I would rather pin 2.25 ml twice in two locations than pin 4.5 mg in one push and in one location.
> 
> Pinning 4.5ml means using a 5cc syringe and to push it you have to have some very thin oil or a garden hose for a needle and a cock-strong thumb. Fuck that.
> 
> ...



Yeah without EO, or even with EO your hand is gonna cramp up. I'd split it up into two as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> has anyone actually done it? or regularly does it?



As an inject? No. But I've transferred gear from large containers to smaller containers using a 5mL and a 10mL (ithink) syringe and it took some patience and a couple breaks to let some blood back into my hand.

Also, injecting that much into one spot WILL lead to an abscess.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ya delts are great for newbs, only ever got a slight dead arm
But glutes, omg, it crippled me for days 
I Personally use quads the most due to ease of access


----------



## trim (Oct 7, 2012)

quads is where i first pinned myself.  super easy place to go, especially with a slin pin. I like it the best because I get a good look at wherei am pinning and i can keep things steady.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> has anyone actually done it? or regularly does it?



You mean pin 4-5 cc at once? Did it a few times and that's why I said hell no, don't do it. Mrs. Vette pinned my glute with 4.25ml in one pinning and we both swore we would never do that again. She had to stop and switch hands a couple of times, the needle was in my ass for about ten damn minutes, I had PIP from hell and a lump the size of a basebal on my pretty little tushy for about three weeks.

Proceed with Caution,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 7, 2012)

There are published studies that say you get higher peak test using glutes over delts


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't recommend delts because I hate pinning delts. Doesn't matter how many ml's or what ester, I get HORRIBLE pip in delts. Honestly I think the best way to stop noobs from being afraid of pip is quit crying about it so damn much. Shit happens. You're pushing a sharp steel object through muscle and tearing fibers, then injecting a foreign substance into your body. What the hell do you expect it to feel like at first? Quit bitching about pip and making threads about it, then people won't worry about it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I don't recommend delts because I hate pinning delts. Doesn't matter how many ml's or what ester, I get HORRIBLE pip in delts. Honestly I think the best way to stop noobs from being afraid of pip is quit crying about it so damn much. Shit happens. You're pushing a sharp steel object through muscle and tearing fibers, then injecting a foreign substance into your body. What the hell do you expect it to feel like at first? Quit bitching about pip and making threads about it, then people won't worry about it.



That would be ideal, but look at any board. It'll never happen.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I don't recommend delts because I hate pinning delts. Doesn't matter how many ml's or what ester, I get HORRIBLE pip in delts. Honestly I think the best way to stop noobs from being afraid of pip is quit crying about it so damn much. Shit happens. You're pushing a sharp steel object through muscle and tearing fibers, then injecting a foreign substance into your body. What the hell do you expect it to feel like at first? Quit bitching about pip and making threads about it, then people won't worry about it.



Hahahahahahaa.... rant brother!! lol 
I LOVE pinning my left delt... but my right delt always gets pip ... fucking weird huh?  I pin it anyway... I kind of like a little pip every once in a while...lol.

Pin it,
Vette


----------



## Khan 1 (Oct 8, 2012)

dude, i pinned in quad and that shit was a bitch because it was virgin muscle so i started heating up my gear under hot water before pinning it and it works beautifully for me.


----------



## strongbow (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey just curious if anyone has tried the "Auto injectors"
It seems like the technology has come a long way - heck they even have LED lights on them now. They are reusable, and are designed for many syringes.
I took a gamble and ordered this one just to see what they are like. 
https://unionmedico.com/90-super-grip/
Probably a waist of 80 bucks, but what the hell.


----------



## Magical (Jul 21, 2015)

curls said:


> One shoulder is easy but the dominante one is hard to do at first.  Thighs I think are the easiest.



My first quad injection was sore for 3 days. I think delts would be easiest as far as pip. I remember my first pin ever. I went in the glute. I was so nervous, my hand was shaking bad. I got about a half inch away and had to take a break. Ive pinned all kinds of shit after that. I pin my trt doses in delts these days. If I blast Im going in the quads and glutes


----------



## Magical (Jul 21, 2015)

God damn this is an old ass thread


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 21, 2015)

The best advice i think would be to pin the quads with a 1 inch 25 Gauge needle. Use one needle to draw, another to pin and make sure to heat the oil to slightly warmer than body temperature. the pip will be minimal...


----------

